# Just in love with the paint on this Western Flyer



## cbustapeck (Jul 7, 2020)

Western auto bicycle - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

Woman’s old bicycle



					youngstown.craigslist.org


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 7, 2020)

Its been up for 9 days at $100??!? Listed under antiques vs bicycles category...it won’t last long now, awesome paint!

For the record:


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 7, 2020)

That is pretty cool...and like you say $100...maybe I'll take a little four thousand mile road trip !


----------



## cbustapeck (Jul 15, 2020)

It's still there! For what it's worth (I'm not sure even that this is a very good idea to offer this, and probably not cost effective), given the number of miles involved, I could acquire it, box it up, and ship it within the US for $325.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 20, 2020)

OMG!!!!
The price has been reduced to $50. Someone, please take it so I don't do something stupid! 

I could also acquire, pack, and ship for $275, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jasruy (Aug 21, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 21, 2020)

I realized today that I have been spending too much time on bicycle things lately, to the detriment of family. I have a couple other bicycle related pickups this weekend, and beyond that, I am going to put off driving hither and yon for bicycles for a good bit. My kids come first. 

I do apologize if I got anyone's hopes up. I encourage interested parties to contact the seller directly.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 21, 2020)

Good to keep priorities straight....those years pass FAST, and theres no re-do.


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 3, 2020)

Down to $35!!!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

$35!!  Is this in the middle of nowhere??  Nobody has taken the time?  Going to end up in the Free section soon


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow! and I thought post-war Columbia girls got no respect! (at least the ones I've sold). The map shows it right off Interstate 80 near Youngstown OH, a little over an hour from Pittsburgh and Cleveland.  Someone? Anyone?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2020)

I sent them a reply telling them it was worth a couple hundred at least and to put it on ebay with a link to this post.

hate to see it in someones yard with plants growing on it


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I sent them a reply telling them it was worth a couple hundred at least and to put it on ebay with a link to this post.
> 
> hate to see it in someones yard with plants growing on it



At that price point and after that amount of time doing a favor is not a bad thing.  Hopefully it will end up in a good home


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 3, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Wow! and I thought post-war Columbia girls got no respect! (at least the ones I've sold). The map shows it right off Interstate 80 near Youngstown OH, a little over an hour from Pittsburgh and Cleveland.  Someone? Anyone?



Total respect, it's just in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2020)

the owner emailed me through Craigslist. I told them to sign up and start a post or maybe even sell it here.


----------



## vincev (Sep 8, 2020)

Maybe I am missing something but I dont see this as much more than a "space taker" type bike.Under a $100 ok for some parts.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2020)

^^^^ do a search for San Francisco Bay Area Craigslist and check out old bike prices. there is one guy selling pretty basic old school bikes missing half the expensive parts for 600 - 800. he stands out but there are way more. there are no $100.00 40's - 50's - 60's complete 26" wheel bikes... it's nutty out here.

me personally I could never part out a complete bike like that.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'd transgender that bike for that price & Not Feel Guilty & smile like a silly sucker riding it


----------

